# Carp flies



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Does anyone have good examples of carp flies that work here in texas?
I've seen several commercials flies, but am lookingfor a local proven fly.

Thanks


----------



## another bob (Feb 10, 2006)

Popperdave said:


> Does anyone have good examples of carp flies that work here in texas?
> I've seen several commercials flies, but am lookingfor a local proven fly.
> 
> Thanks


It's been 20 years from the last time I did this, but I used to tie a little frilly wad of Easter Egg Grass (the stuff from kid's Easter baskets) to a hook and would caught carp. Seriously!


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Look up Danny Scarborough who guides for carp in Houston. Fly is called Brasshawk, I believe.
Joe


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Backcast said:


> Look up Danny Scarborough who guides for carp in Houston. Fly is called Brasshawk, I believe.
> Joe


^^what @Backcast said. Bayou City Anglers and Gordy's carry them but they sell fast. I got half a dozen from Danny last year.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Next time you're in Rockport go to the new fly shop. Chris Fowler that runs it ties a few that work well.


----------

